
Cyborgs are among us and they could solve obesity - ZaninAndrea
https://medium.com/@zanin_andrea/cyborgs-are-among-us-and-they-could-solve-obesity-54b81ec36eb8
======
masonic
A grammatical nightmare whose content doesn't even match the title. Another
_Medium_ triumph!

